# [Framebuffer] 4 instancias de mplayer en framebuffer.

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo una controladora de video con 4 entradas a las que puedo acceder con mplayer desde los enlaces /dev/video0,1,2 y 3 y verlas con mplayer perfectamente, pero de a una.

Ahora ando a la caza de algo que me permita poder ver las 4 simultáneamente con la pantalla dividida o algo por el estilo, alguien sabe si es posible lograr esto? Estoy usando vesafb por el momento y preferiría no tener que instalar X en la medida de lo posible.

Muchas gracias desde ya.

Salud!

----------

## johnlu

Guau, pides mucho. Creo que tendrás que hacer uso de un sofware intermedio que lea de los dispositivos y los "mezcle" del modo que necesitas para mostrarlos como un único flujo de imagen.

----------

## upszot

Hola inodoro... 

 me parece que los tiros van por aca... (sacado del man)...

 *Quote:*   

> -geometry x[%][:y[%]] or [WxH][+x+y]
> 
>               Adjust  where  the  output  is on the screen initially.  The x and y specifications are in pixels measured from the top-left of the screen to the
> 
>               top-left of the image being displayed, however if a percentage sign is given after the argument it turns the  value  into  a  percentage  of  the
> ...

 

por las dudas... la version que tengo instalada es  *Quote:*   

> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1

 

PD: por favor contanos como te fue XD

PD2: el tema del posicionamiento funca... recien lo probe... lo q no se es como ejecutar 2 instancias de mplayer a la vez...

 para correr mplayer por consola tengo este alias...

 *Quote:*   

> alias mplayer-fb='mplayer -vo fbdev2 -fs -zoom -xy 1400 -ao alsa -autosync 30'
> 
> 

   y simplemente ejecute  "mplayer -geometry 50:160 archivo.avi" 

saludos...

----------

## johnlu

Yo he usado la opción de geometría para reproducir vídeos en framebuffer, solo me ha servido para ajustar el aspecto. Creo que no es posible asociar una geometría por cada archivo a reproducir. Quizás exista un software que sea capaz de crear 4 framebuffers en un único dispositivo de salida de vídeo. ¿Es muy descabellado esto?

----------

## johnlu

Tal vez esto pueda ser útil.

http://home.comcast.net/~fbui/

----------

## johnlu

¿Qué ha pasado al final con esto?  :Smile: 

----------

